# Hope-chest+55 gallon=?



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

I have a 55 gallon tank, and while I'm waiting for my uncle to make the stand for me, I was wondering if my hope-chest I have in my room is stable enough to withstand a 55? The tank also hangs off both sides left and right about 1-1 1/2 inches, but front and back is perfect. I'll post pics if that's what you guys need.


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

I wouldn't think a hope chest would be able to support the 55g tank after it is full of water. Chest are hollow. Keep in mind that your 55g will weigh over 450lbs, just with water.

I would invest for a stand.


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

K, thanks, I was just making sure before I made a giant mistake


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

yes i wouldnt risk it either and not to mention i would hate to see u ruin the tank before its even set up by not having all edges flat on a stand. im assuming u want to do it so that u can get ur cycle started? if this is the case buy a rubbermaid bin or garbage can throw your filter on it and start cycling the water in there. when the tank is ready to be set up just transfer the contents. you could even put your gravel in the container to to help start growing bacteria there. rubbermaid bins are cheap and hold about 20 gallons sometimes more so u can really get a good cycle started and have a head start. just be sure to rinse it well before hand.


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

THAT'S A GREAT IDEA!!!!!! Thank you soooo much! I'll start that as soon as possible


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

makes it a lot easier to because if u were to fill the tank on something thats not the stand u would have to drain it into something then move it onto the stand then drain the water back into the tank. this way u can just drain it straight to the tank. use a 5 gallom bucket to scoop it out until the bin is light enough to pick the bin up and dump the rest into the tank. just make sure not to dump the gravel in and break the tank.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Dont do it, huge mistake. Tank will break under its own weight without full support.


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

But if you were to use a garbage can, make sure it is not made of medal, right?


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

BettaFriend said:


> But if you were to use a garbage can, make sure it is not made of medal, right?


yeah id think so probably would be coated with something. the plastic garbage cans are a lot cheaper to and work better. idk think plastic ones would be toxic or leach chemicals same with rubbermaid bins but it doesn't hurt to read the label.


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

Would I be able to fill the tank while it's on the floor, and then when the stand's finished, drain the tank w/ my python system and then, could I fill the tank back up with tap water and use stress coat and then set up the filter, would the beneficial bacteria die or would that work? Just want to know if this will work cause I kinda want to be able to see my fish while the tank is cycling


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

Heeellllllloooooo? If I'm stupid, I'm give you all permision to yell at me


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

You _could_, but you'd have to be sure you didn't any crap from your floor into the water, and if it's carpet, it will be matted forever. I'd just do the Rubbermaid thing; people mix gargantuan amounts of salt water in them all of the time.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

i think it would just be like washing your filter bags under tap water. its hard on the bacteria and can kill off some of it. if you were to treat the water before putting your filter on with dechlore and ammonia nuetralizer it may not be such a problem tho. but its better to just not have fish in at all when u cycle the water it will go much faster. just "feed" the tank in order to give the bacteria something to break down.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Sounds good 

Revollution- I sent u a message


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

Alright, I'll do the rubbermaid thing


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Keep us posted on the tank. I'd add a bunch of Neon/Cardinal tetras. Awesomeness.


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

Still don't like neon/cardinal tetras I'll be sure to keep you guys posted Starting it up right after christmas!!!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

What isn't there to like? The water conditions? I have some cardinals at a pH of more than 8 and they're doing fine! In fact, the water might be considered brackish because of the amount of salt I have in the tank for my guppies! So really, why don't you like them?


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

i dont know about it being so much brackish because that would be a lot of salt. about a cup per 10 gallons. but it can take quite a while for improper ph to kill them. sometimes around a year then they just start dropping off. i do think the neons are a bit over played and to many people come into the store not knowing much about fish and recognize those and buy them and wont even concider any other fish. i do kinda want a school of carinals tho i like their color a little bit more but ill wait til i set up a 125.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Oh... Then I guess it isn't brackish...


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

I don't know, I just don't like them


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Look for a picture of what a school of them looks like. They always look better at home than in a store.


----------

